# I feel concerned....... Pt2.



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I think I've put a shed load of weight on whilst I've been in Poland don't get me wrong I've done my normal 4 hour love making stints BUT I feel the cakes have got in the way a little bit (a lot)

What should I do on my return ?

My attempt to lighten the atmosphere although the question is valid


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Buy some bigger jeans


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Ha ha ha ha ha ha , bloody hell mate and you are staying at mine next weekend for a curry and beer nite too :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jamman said:


> What should I do on my return ?


Don't eat any more cakes :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Will you be coming back? Will you fit through the plane door ?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

OeTT said:


> Buy some bigger jeans


Good point will look into it maybe a girdle ?



neilc said:


> Ha ha ha ha ha ha , bloody hell mate and you are staying at mine next weekend for a curry and beer nite too :lol:


Your lady says she wants me big just for her 



A3DFU said:


> Don't eat any more cakes :wink:


Dani if you put a bone in front of a dog it will eat it, I'm the same but it's cakes 



Wallsendmag said:


> Will you be coming back? Will you fit through the plane door ?


Ola is looking into sending me freight :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jamman said:


> I think I've put a shed load of weight on whilst I've been in Poland don't get me wrong I've done my normal 4 hour love making stints BUT I feel the cakes have got in the way a little bit (a lot)
> 
> What should I do on my return ?
> 
> My attempt to lighten the atmosphere although the question is valid


Wallow in self-pity? Failing that, a fat bird?


----------

